# California recalls 8.7 million lbs of meat...



## CeeCee (Feb 9, 2014)

Calif. company recalls 8.7 million pounds of meat

http://usat.ly/LKg45C


Hopefully it's just  carcasses and those other things and nothing I eat.


----------



## Davey Jones (Feb 9, 2014)

So what else is new ???
Guaranteed this company will be shutdown,cleaned up,fined and reopen with 90 days.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 9, 2014)

CeeCee, it looks to me like it is what you would buy at a grocery store.  They probably ship the whole carcass, and then it is cut up into steaks, roast, hamburger, etc., once it is shopped to whichever store chain it is going to be sold from. then the meat will be cut, wrapped, and shipped out to the individual stores. 
Most stores nowadays do not cut their own meat, it is shipped to the main processing plant as a whole or maybe a half beef, pig, or whatever; then it is cut there and shipped to the stores, where customers buy it.
The article did not say that the meat was bad, just that it had not received a full inspection. Once it is returned, or inspected wherever it was shipped to, then they will sell it, either for humans (if it passes inspection), or it will be used for pet food or canned meat after high heat processing.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 9, 2014)

It said the meat was distributed from January, 2013- January, 2014. Most of that meat would have already been sent out to stores, cut up and eaten by consumers by now. It also said that there had not been any complaints of anyone getting sick from any of the meat that they shipped out over the last year.
It is pretty bad that a company would be able to process meat for a WHOLE YEAR, and the USDA was not aware of it !  It makes you wonder how much of the food we get that is supposed to be inspected, has actually had someone inspect it.

There are food recalls all the time, they just don't make the news unless they are large recalls like this one. There is no way that they can recall meat that was shipped to a store a year ago, so only the last shipments will be able to actually be returned, or inspected.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 9, 2014)

So much for my Scrapple Sunday *sigh*


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 9, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> ... It is pretty bad that a company would be able to process meat for a WHOLE YEAR, and the USDA was not aware of it !  It makes you wonder how much of the food we get that is supposed to be inspected, has actually had someone inspect it ...



If as I suspect the USDA is as over-worked a government agency as OSHA then you can be sure there are far more plants on the waiting-to-be-inspected list than have actually been inspected. 

When I was safety manager for a large battery-manufacturing company it took 3 months just for OSHA to respond to my letters to them, and one month for them to schedule a re-inspection. In the meantime the workers could have been dropping like flies from the high lead levels in the air. The inspector told me that they were hopelessly backed-up, and this was BEFORE all the budget cuts and the bad economy.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 9, 2014)

Nothing new.  Just a variation on an old theme.


----------

